# Inverter fail..help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sighs* l knrw it was going to well. We had an inverter fitted l in november l never tried it before now tried last night ...fail  

It is a Waco 1000watt and has an isolator so when not in use doesnt drain the batterys. All l am meant to do is flick the switch by the inverter down and when on all plugs inc. the 2 new ones they fitted in the garage should be live. On thebox the switch is on is an orange button l tried to pushh that while playing plug swap but made no difference.
I tried to charge my phone last night 2 different pluggs in 4 different sockets inc one of the 2 new ones tried isolator switch in up and down mode none worked any ideas please?

I will try ring my fav fitters tomorrow l trust them totally and sure it must be me thats why no pre check cause their stuff always work. They may not be in and l really want to use this system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a switch on the inverter itself, all the bigger ones seem to have one that I've seen.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

No l looked but none seen l also pushed the conbectors to see they were in but all seem to be firm.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Waeco 2000 watt inverter that has a remote on/off switch,it also has a switch on the unit that overides the remote,make sure this is in the correct position.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Wll hunt thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> *Sighs* l knrw it was going to well. We had an inverter fitted l in november l never tried it before now tried last night ...fail
> 
> It is a Waco 1000watt and has an isolator so when not in use doesnt drain the batterys. All l am meant to do is flick the switch by the inverter down and when on all plugs inc. the 2 new ones they fitted in the garage should be live. On thebox the switch is on is an orange button l tried to pushh that while playing plug swap but made no difference.
> I tried to charge my phone last night 2 different pluggs in 4 different sockets inc one of the 2 new ones tried isolator switch in up and down mode none worked any ideas please?
> ...


We fitted a Waeco 1500W Pure Sine and in similar circumstances to yours it failed a few months after installation having not been used since that time. The fitter will be able to organise removal, and uplift for testing by Dometic in Blandford St Mary, once the fault has been confirmed the unit will be repaired or replaced. I was led to believe most are replaced due to the high cost of spares and labour; its more cost effective just to replace.

What you can check before hand is that the RCD/MCB the inverter output may be connected to is working if thats how its been installed. Check the operation of the isolator switch and if the inverter is accessible ensure that any power switch is on and whether there is an LED illuminated to indicate operation. You may also find a fuse here also, so check this too.

The output is likely to have been wired up to one socket, so see if you can trace which one this is by following the plug and wiring from the inverter.

The only other thing I can think of is whether the batteries have sufficient charge in them as the inverter could through monitoring have shut itself off as a protective measure.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If I were you, I would invest in a 12 volt phone charger as it will most probably draw less power out from the battery.
I can't help with the inverter as we don't use one as everything we use is 12 volt or gas


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

There is a rocker switch on the inverter end .



















Or has been mentioned you need above eleven volts or so to make it work.

ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Given up for now, to charge the phones need electric as 12v not gettable via phone charger unless van running also wanted regulator for bikes and computer and other bits.
Def. charged checked the meter connected to the batteries
Unable to find remote in van or any switch.

Thanks for all help will update once l know whats going on prob be a few days.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it possible to plug into the socket on the inverter itself?If your garage plugs are fed from the socket on the inverter,have you checked the fuse in the plug?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Given up for now, to charge the phones need electric as 12v not gettable via phone charger unless van running .


Apart from the 12 volt on the dash for when the engine is running, don't Autotrail fit a 12 volt socket by the TV point. If they do, you should not need to run the engine to get 12 volt.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The on off switch is on the end of the inverter, you can see it on the picture if that is the same inverter.

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If the inverter is running you will proably hear a buzzing noise from it.

Agree with the comment about 12V chargers - using a 1kW inverter is a sledgehammer to crack a nut and will deplete your leisure battery(ies) faster.

PS I forgot to advise you to take extra spare knickers in case you get run over by a bus! And nightie/pyjamas for same reason. Practical -that's me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> If the inverter is running you will proably hear a buzzing noise from it.
> 
> Agree with the comment about 12V chargers - using a 1kW inverter is a sledgehammer to crack a nut and will deplete your leisure battery(ies) faster.
> 
> PS I forgot to advise you to take extra spare knickers in case you get run over by a bus! And nightie/pyjamas for same reason. Practical -that's me!


I think you just like to say "knickers" in public, :wink: :wink: do you do Les Dawson impressions knickers, knackers, knockers, ooh ooh ooh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

No switch on rocker box just checked all over it. Yes big but option to run bigger things so swing and roundabouts and isoator for when not in use...although redundant at moment.
Done 2 plugs in 5 sockets iso up and down in both nada. 
Still lovely o/n good breakfast poo pot empty life is good...just very very windy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ni Bulawayolass
Can I make a point or tip.
If you are on a campsite, use the mains for as much as you can.
If you are wilding, use the gas and have 12 volt appliances.
Only use an inverter when absolutely necessary and no other alternative as they are power hungry and will drain the battery.
We don't even have an Inverter and only have one leisure battery, and we still manage to watch the TV and charge the phones etc. I am only pointing out that it is possible as we mainly wild!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have car chargers for most of our low-voltage devices, and a small inverter just in case we need to recharge the laptop, but mostly we get away without needing to use it.

As Grath says, better use gas for heating and water, keep the 12V usage as low as possible.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably worth mentioning that on ebay there are lots of small switching DC-DC converters that will boost your 12V battery voltage up to 19-20V for charging a laptop or netbook.

They are very cheap but nicely made, I've bought a few to play with, they will need mounting somewhere and connections provided, but a far better and more efficient solution than running an inverter.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360510166840

That's the ones I have on my desk, and which I am going to use for the Acer Aspire One laptops.

I'll post some details once I have got it mounted and fused/connected.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I use an ordinary 12 volt Nokia charger for my phone and I got a lap top charger (which I suppose is a little inverter) from Maplins.
It can be set at different voltages for different laptops. From memory, my laptop charges at 19 volts.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ermm yup cept it is now in )
We only have a small fridge and l wanted a big 12v type cool box to back up that and charge the bike batteres etc. It is in so l will, once it is sorted, learn to deal with it and l am sure cuss a few times with l wish l had known but that will be then )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will find it great and soon learn to use it sensibly

We use ours to charge the bikes etc,especially useful on long or shorter journeys 

in the sunshine it uses less than the solar panel imput to keep the bikes charged

Just be aware of the battery levels

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can buy small inverters to run a TV or charge your laptop & phone they start from and low as 150watts, so you could plug one into the ciggy socket and only use it when driving.

I'm surprised that the inverter is on an isolator though, all the bigger hard wired ones I've seen tend to come with a single socket and an illuminated switch, I just plugged in a lead going through the cupboards to a couple of double sockets at each end of the van.

In the new build I am going to look more into the 12v side of things but I need to see some figures for the current usage IE a TV on inverter v 12v TV, as the PVR is 240v only.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Generally, it is better to run in native 12V than run through an inverter, as you are only adding more inefficiencies to the supply chain.

I mentioned the little DC-DC converters as they are pretty efficient and small, but if you can get the original car supply from the manufacturer who made the device (TV, Laptop etc) then that saves a lot of aggro.

The mobile I have a car charger plug for and take it with us when we are abroad. The netbooks all have universal switching supplies but no car supply, so that's what I want the little DC-DC converter for, to give me 19V at 3.5A from the 12V supply.

Most other gadgets are increasingly USB 5V powered/charged, such as my Sony E-Reader. I picked up a pair of Altec Lansing PC speakers at a surplus store (new) for $8, got to sort out a supply for that one, needs 9V at 400mA, easy job. They will then go in the trailer so I can plug my MP3/MP4 player into them.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Generally, it is better to run in native 12V than run through an inverter, as you are only adding more inefficiencies to the supply chain.
> 
> I mentioned the little DC-DC converters as they are pretty efficient and small, but if you can get the original car supply from the manufacturer who made the device (TV, Laptop etc) then that saves a lot of aggro.
> 
> ...


Sorry peter, I said earlier that I probably had a small inverter like thing to charge my laptop, infact it is a 12 volt dc to 19 volt dc and can be changed to different dc volts.
It does take a while to charge when the laptop battery is low.
It has got to be more efficient to use 12 volt than power up to 240 volt as the inverter itself uses power.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't it difficult to find the correct connectors to run 12v from 12v unless it comes with the device, and to ensure you get the voltage correct without having to re-set it for each device.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Isn't it difficult to find the correct connectors to run 12v from 12v unless it comes with the device, and to ensure you get the voltage correct without having to re-set it for each device.


Most DC devices, power source or power user are required to show their DC connections as part of their CE marking, the main variable is the connector itself which has gone from 3 variants to about 10 over the years.

DC-DC converters are cheap enough to have one dedicated unit per laptop, MP3 player etc etc.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The one that I use for the laptop, simply plugs into a 12 volt socket and the other end into the laptop.
It comes with different connectors to plug into different laptops (or whatever) and the output voltage can be changed. I can't remember how many different settings but something like 15v to maybe 24v
My laptop runs at 19 volt.
I can't remember what I paid, but I got it from Maplins.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

This link should help those trying to find DC DC adaptors as you can select manufacturer and model http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/part-finder

Regards,
Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a couple of variable supplies, one with a box full of adaptors, one which I bought on the ferry after I left my laptop charger behind, but I blew up a portable DVD player using one once, and that's what made me go for dedicated power supplies.

My Acers are all 19V, seems to be a bit of a standard developing.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> This link should help those trying to find DC DC adaptors as you can select manufacturer and model http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/part-finder
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Thanks Chris, but my laptop is listed but no DC or AC charger, and it's less than a year old.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just have a look at the power input connector - there are just a few standard types and most adapters come with a selection.

Also look at the specification sticker which will tell you the DC I/P voltage.

I would be very surprised if there isn't one to suit.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a quickie as home and able to read properly and reply and not worried about battery power.

No other 12v just 2 on dash board neither work when van is off. 
No buzzing from inverter
Will speak to fitters tomorrow if back from xmas break, update once l chat to them.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When you have your fitter take a look at the inverter, why don't you get him to put a 12 volt socket somewhere for you that is running on the leisure battery for any 12 volt charging so you do not have to always fire up the inverter..

Or you never know you might already have a 12 volt socket somewhere you do not know about. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

ermm cause it never occurred to me.. thanks Ray will ask about the possibility and cost.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Should not costalot.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok all sorted 

I got sent a picture of what l was looking for and then rang up to understand what l was looking at in the picture and confirm where to look ... just got home went straight out... found it. The remote which l thought the box inside turns out to not be and is ermm an isolator or some such can not remember the name of it but not important as it wasnt what l thought it was/had been looking for, it had been dark when we collected it and l was tired (my excuse)

I had seen the remote attached to the side of the bench seat behind the drivers seat when l was looking round for a switch but no glasses on and thought it was just one of the logos that companies tend to stick on things, it was small and flat... l should have stuck my glasses on or but as l was obsessed with it being the isolator it never occurred to me it was what it turned out to be.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Ok all sorted
> 
> I got sent a picture of what l was looking for and then rang up to understand what l was looking at in the picture and confirm where to look ... just got home went straight out... found it. The remote which l thought the box inside turns out to not be and is ermm an isolator or some such can not remember the name of it but not important as it wasnt what l thought it was/had been looking for, it had been dark when we collected it and l was tired (my excuse)
> 
> I had seen the remote attached to the side of the bench seat behind the drivers seat when l was looking round for a switch but no glasses on and thought it was just one of the logos that companies tend to stick on things, it was small and flat... l should have stuck my glasses on or but as l was obsessed with it being the isolator it never occurred to me it was what it turned out to be.


Aww bless.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Quickie update:

Following comments about having the 12v plug made live when the van is switched off rather than use the inverter for little things like charging the phone and couple other small items and draining the batteries l have a quote (assuming it takes an hr they estimate) for £60 from a company up near us with a good rep. 

Will get it sorted for a Saturday morning in the next few weeks when l can fit it in.. Many thanks 

Caro 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Quickie update:
> 
> Following comments about having the 12v plug made live when the van is switched off rather than use the inverter for little things like charging the phone and couple other small items and draining the batteries l have a quote (assuming it takes an hr they estimate) for £60 from a company up near us with a good rep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.
You could have one fitted to run off the leisure battery. These are usually fitted near the TV socket to run a 12 v TV.
Might be worth a though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Quickie update:
> 
> Following comments about having the 12v plug made live when the van is switched off rather than use the inverter for little things like charging the phone and couple other small items and draining the batteries l have a quote (assuming it takes an hr they estimate) for £60 from a company up near us with a good rep.
> 
> ...


 8O £60, for an hours easy work, the socket will be max £10 for the solid gold one, I'd have happily done it for £5-10 plus parts.

I need to get back into doing jobs for other people, there are way too many rip off artists out there taking advantage of people who don't have the simple skills to do these jobs, I'd have been using the name of some russian bloke if I'd been quoted that much.

I'm sure most could do it themselves with little or no instruction, all you need is 2 lengths of suitable 12v cable, one black & one red is best, a panel cigarette lighter socket, and a drill and a round file, find a suitable place for the socket, ensure it's clear behind and has fairly easy access as you need to be able to get your hand in the r to tighten the socket to the panel.

Wire the socket to the instructions on the packaging, drill hole to fit into and file to make it perfect if you don't have the correct size drill. Run the wires to the battery and connect black to negative and red to positive, put a fuse in the positive red wire, connect your phone charger or whatever to test. job done.

OK it's a little simplistic, but it's not rocket science and you need to have some quite basic tools, it can be done without a drill, it's just hard work, the cable doesn't need to be massive if it's only for charging or running small items, 6 amp would be overkill for most things, a 5 amp fuse is all I ever needed in my circuit, a 12v 180watt hair dryer (we only use ours when driving) will need a fuse around 15amps to give you an idea of what the biggest use might be, so you could work to that in the cable and fusing.

If you had none of the above kicking around ask a friend who likes to tinker, they might even do it at cost if you make a decent cup of tea and can bake :lol: :lol: £60 is a lot of diesel.

I wait to be shot down by the sparkies now


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Kev and Grath l will supply the coffee!
Apart from that it has a cigarette lighter in in the front that l want lived up. I use it when the engine is on for the phone and satnav, it is just a case of making it live when the engine is off. Brian did it on our old Rapido but l dont actually know how to make it live when the engine is off or l would do it 

They charge by the hr, which while l like the idea of paying with a mug of tea/coffee, l do understand the amount like it or not and paying out always hurts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Thanks Kev and Grath l will supply the coffee!
> Apart from that it has a cigarette lighter in in the front that l want lived up. I use it when the engine is on for the phone and satnav, it is just a case of making it live when the engine is off. Brian did it on our old Rapido but l dont actually know how to make it live when the engine is off or l would do it
> 
> They charge by the hr, which while l like the idea of paying with a mug of tea/coffee, l do understand the amount like it or not and paying out always hurts.


Brian just moved the wires from one terminal to another most likely, I tend to run mine direct to the battery (with fuse) even on the dash, the ignition live ones are to stop you flattening the battery by leaving something plugged in too long with no charge going into the battery.

12v electrics at this level is quite simple as it's all direct from a battery. just like a torch + & - but with a fuse to protect the cable from a short circuit, it can get more complicated when you get into large current usage and bigger amps, but your use seems quite tame and is fairly common sense, just a little care, surely you live near someone handy who can do these things for you, are you near to any other handyt members, maybe a some retired bloke near you with time on his hands, my neighbour is always in need of something doing, he just knocks on my door, it gives me something to do.

Ask around, people are usually helpful.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok will do thanks Kev get my thinking cap on my neighbour may know someone he is a walking mine of info the whole neighbourhood revolves round... "Ask Ray" :lol: 
I have him on CB insurance and anytime he wants to use him provided l am not then he can use him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Ok will do thanks Kev get my thinking cap on my neighbour may know someone he is a walking mine of info the whole neighbourhood revolves round... "Ask Ray" :lol:
> I have him on CB insurance and anytime he wants to use him provided l am not then he can use him.


I always ask around if anyone knows anyone that knows how to do anything I need doing if I can't do it or don't have the tools, always have, then watch and learn if they don't mind.

I just wish there was someone around here to give me a hand with the build as I'm getting fed up of trying to do it all alone, I know how most stuff needs to be done, but I don't have all the skills in my hands, and there are a few scary jobs till I've done them, I'm a quick learner, but mainly monkey, +see monkey do style.


----------

